# 225 bench test



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

I use to love doing this once a week when I was lifting heavy.
On my light chest day all I did was one or two sets of 225 to failure. It seemed to really help my bench go up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

what if 225 is your max - 

(or above your max)


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> what if 225 is your max -
> 
> (or above your max)


Then the 0-5 option is for you


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

I am weak, but at least at Ballys I am strong.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 25, 2005)

right now i can only do this once, but give me some time....


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2005)

I believe I hit 225x6 before I hurt my shoulder.  Hopefully I will surpass that with ease this time around.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2005)

I was never able to do it more than 20 times. Don't even try now.
Alot of pro football teams use this as a guide of strength when trying out for a team.


----------



## Prodigy (Nov 25, 2005)

What about those of us who don't get tired using something as light as 225?


----------



## Stu (Nov 25, 2005)

thats like 2 45s on each side plus an oly bar right? I would guess i could probably hit about 3-4, i wouldnt normally go that high in training though.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

Prodigy said:
			
		

> What about those of us who don't get tired using something as light as 225?


Oh wait!  Did he mean bench...darn I thought he meant  barbell curls.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 25, 2005)

You ought to have had a '0' option (ie : never)


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 25, 2005)

no one can do it 21 times?  damn.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 25, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Alot of pro football teams use this as a guide of strength when trying out for a team.



what is considered strong?

I heard about some Clemson player who could do it 40 something times...


----------



## stcottar (Nov 25, 2005)

Interesting, I think I will try this next week.  I have not done it to failure.  I have done two sets of 12.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

I thought I would add to this but smith machines don't count.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I thought I would add to this but smith machines don't count.



How many can you do it for weakling?


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2005)

The same day that I hit my max ever bench about 7 years ago I also did a max reps set with 225 and did 28 reps. I have not tried it again since then but feel pretty confident that at any time I could do at least 20.

That said, I really am a horrible "repper" as a whole.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

My max bench doing a pyramid is 265 for 2 reps. I can probably get more cheating with a spot but I hate spotters. 
I have never tried doing 225 to failure.
I am too anti-social to ask for a spotter


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> My max bench doing a pyramid is *265 for 2 reps*. I can probably get more cheating with a spot but I hate spotters.
> I have never tried doing 225 to failure.
> I am too anti-social to ask for a spotter


Is that Raw and not on a smith??


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 25, 2005)

The best in the draft ever was something 56 reps by some linebacker from I think Maryland.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

NAME  	 SCHOOL  	 POS.  	   	
*BENCH PRESS  	
*
Luis Castillo 	Northwestern 	DT 		 *32* 

Shawne Merriman 	Maryland  DE/LB 		 *25* 

Demarcus Ware 	Troy State 	DE/LB 	 *27* 

Derek Wake 	Penn State 	LB 	 	 *20* 

Darryl Blackstock 	Virginia Tech 	LB 	 	 *25 * 


David Pollack 	Georgia 	DE/LB 	 *25* 

Bryant McFadden 	Florida State 	CB 	 	 *23* 

Justin Tuck 	Notre Dame 	DE/LB 	 	 *24* 

Fabian Washington 	Nebraska 	CB 	 	 *18 * 

http://www.nfl.com/draft/story/8322692


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is that Raw and not on a smith??


I never use the smith machine for benching. I hate to ask this but what do you mean by raw.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I never use the smith machine for benching. I hate to ask this but what do you mean by* raw*.


No bench shirt


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I never use the smith machine for benching. I hate to ask this but what do you mean by raw.


 Raw is unshirted, and no machine.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No bench shirt


Hell no, I even stopped wearing gloves a while back.

Do they even work those shirts?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hell no, I even stopped wearing gloves a while back.
> 
> Do they even work those shirts?


 Yea, they work.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Raw is unshirted, and no machine.


No machine at all. I tried using it a couple of times for incline help but I don't like the way it feels.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is that Raw and not on a smith??


Why? Is that bad?


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No machine at all. I tried using it a couple of times for incline help but I don't like the way it feels.


Were you on the juce when you did 265x2  or natural??
Thats a good natural bench.....you could hit 275 for 1 easy.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2005)

Super high reps fuk me up, but I remember doing either 27 or 29 once just for fun as a speed bench scenario.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Were you on the juce when you did 265x2  or natural??
> Thats a good natural bench.....you could hit 275 for 1 easy.


Thanks .
I only juiced once and that was back in 1986 or 1987 and I took a shot of testosterone at the time. 
Would I shoot now if I didn't have a bad liver.... maybe.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thanks .
> I only juiced once and that was back in 1986 or 1987 and I took a shot of testosterone at the time.
> Would I shoot now if I didn't have a* bad liver*.... maybe.


Genetic???

I was thinking about having mine checked.......mostly because of some heavy drinking at various times in my life.,,plus abousing roids from 1999-2002 didnt help.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

I have Hep C. But it is ironic that my sister died from liver disease and my father now has it from years of drinking.


----------



## kraziplaya (Nov 25, 2005)

on heavy day i do 275 for 5-6 
incline would be 225 for 8

i do 225 for 10 on warmups for bench but if i pushed prob shy of 15


----------



## GYM GURU (Nov 25, 2005)

*225 is a good benchmark weight for testing raw strength & endurance*

Depending on ones weight. I used to do 225 til failure every week. To me, it tests endurance, raw strength & is a great way of getting hard. One of the best workouts I ever had came when I did 3 sets of 225 burn outs with only 1 min. rest in between sets. I did this for incline bench & regular bench. The whole worout took a total of 20 mins. ( 5 min rest between the transition of reg bench & incline) 

If a person wants to look good quick, do this workout 2 times a week for 2 to three weeks & watch your body change right between yor eyes. Hola !


----------



## section8 (Nov 25, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> what is considered strong?
> 
> I heard about some Clemson player who could do it 40 something times...


I saw something this year about a player from Virginia Tech that was throwing up 225 like it was nothing.  Showed him doing 15 reps.  He holds a lot of the lifting records on campus.  Coaches called him a freak of nature.  Don't know if this is the same guy that Foreman posted about earlier.

225 five times was my best, but that was back in jr-college when I was playing ball and was in decent shape.  Hope to be there soon again, hit 205 five times two days ago so maybe it won't be much longer.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Tony Mandarich....remember that guy????
He did 225 for around 47 reps when he turned pro+ he could do 3 sets of 20 with 315 on bench....wow...


----------



## kraziplaya (Nov 25, 2005)

225 isnt shit on bench or incline imo... guys at my gym are rocking a lot more than that... some realistic goals for me are 315 for reps on flat and incline


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> *225 isnt shit on bench* or incline imo... guys at my gym are rocking a lot more than that... some realistic goals for me are 315 for reps on flat and incline


When any of them hit 225 for 50 or more you let us know


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> 225 isnt shit on bench or incline imo... guys at my gym are rocking a lot more than that... some realistic goals for me are 315 for reps on flat and incline



Someone doing 30 reps with 225 will rep 315 just fine.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 25, 2005)

Who is that in your sig mudge?  



Btw my reppage is 12 1/2 with 225.  Pitiful, I know.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2005)

If you mean my avatar, thats Kara Bohigian, a powerlifter.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you mean my avatar, thats Kara Bohigian, a powerlifter.




Er, freudian slip.  End users are contagious sometimes...


Yeah, she's hot.  You going to hook up with her?


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Er, freudian slip.  End users are contagious sometimes...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's hot.  You going to hook up with her?


Pathetic troll


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pathetic troll











True Story.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

exactly....are you Canadian also??


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> exactly....are you Canadian also??




Eh?


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> exactly....are you Canadian also??


You mean like Myk?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 25, 2005)

Barely got it once this last summer weighing 185-187....
Now? Who knows...but I weigh only 179 now.


----------



## Super Hulk (Nov 26, 2005)

is the test at 225 lbs for a specific reason ?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> what if 225 is your max -
> 
> (or above your max)


then you might think about taking a gram a week of test


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 26, 2005)

Back in the late 70's it would of been interesting to see how many times i could have repped 225 lbs. 

Now at this present moment 225 maybe 7-10 times. Bad rotator doesn't like lots of reps and I'd be afraid of tearing it even more.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 26, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> 225 isnt shit on bench or incline imo... guys at my gym are rocking a lot more than that... some realistic goals for me are 315 for reps on flat and incline



it isn't meant to be "shit."  it is a measure of strength.  if it "isn't shit" then you must be able to do it 20-30+ times, meaning you are strong.  I don't think anyone here was asserting that it was actually a heavy weight.


----------



## kraziplaya (Nov 26, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> it isn't meant to be "shit."  it is a measure of strength.  if it "isn't shit" then you must be able to do it 20-30+ times, meaning you are strong.  I don't think anyone here was asserting that it was actually a heavy weight.




um..i wasnt putting anyone down about the 225 weight... i understand its a measure of strength and no i cannot do it 20-30 times... i dont think i was giving the impression it was easy weight for me.. just a measurement that i would like to surpass by far someday


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 26, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> 225 isnt shit on bench or incline imo...






			
				kraziplaya said:
			
		

> ... i dont think i was giving the impression it was easy weight for me..


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 26, 2005)

I can get it around 6 or 7 times now...prolly more in the oncoming weeks...I'm really packin it on...I'm maxing this wednesday with my trainer...goal is 275, that would be sweet...(chest is my weakest point..but my favorite thing to workout)


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 27, 2005)

I can get 225 around 12 times and I max at around 285, so 275 might be a little heavy for you.  just my opinion, try it if you want.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 27, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I can get 225 around 12 times and I max at around 285, so 275 might be a little heavy for you.  just my opinion, try it if you want.




Hmm, I have a friend who can only ever get 6 reps, and he can put up 275.  Supposedly if you can do 13-14 reps you can get 315, but it varies for each person.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hmm, I have a friend who can only ever get 6 reps, and he can put up 275.  Supposedly if you can do 13-14 reps you can get 315, but it varies for each person.



Yeah, 6 is about the most I've put up and I got 265 without a lot of struggling.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 29, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> what is considered strong?
> 
> I heard about some Clemson player who could do it 40 something times...


I think for some, a minimum of 25 is required.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 29, 2005)

Mino +265 = a guy!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

I got it for 16 after doing 2 sets of 4 at 285 just prior yesterday.  I figure I could get it 20 times fresh, I will find out Monday.

I don't think it really means anything, it is a test at the NFL combine as a test of upper body strength/endurance.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2005)

My bench sucks compared to a lot of you.  I can probably get 275 for 6-8... but I can get the 110lb dumbells for 12-15.... go figure.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 29, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I can get 225 around 12 times and I max at around 285, so 275 might be a little heavy for you.  just my opinion, try it if you want.



I train in a pretty broad amount of weight and a low rep range every week...I put up 255 before and I'm feeling stronger than ever now...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Mino +265 = a guy!


Aw what the heck, we post as a couple.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> My bench sucks compared to a lot of you.  I can probably get 275 for 6-8... but I can get the 110lb dumbells for 12-15.... go figure.


u train DB's more than bar bells? I try to go back-n-forth to keep a 'balance'.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Mino +265 = a guy!



Not necessarily.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2005)

TThat is not normal.  I dont care what anyone thinks... that woman is gross.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

"That's a man, baby!"
-Austin Powers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

...now her friend looked pretty good...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2005)

I start my chest workout by doing 20 reps at 225 lbs. I have done 25 before.

I find that doing the reps is an excellent way to start chest day. The rest of the workout, the chest is on fire.

Personally, I think the number of reps at 225 is an excellent way to gauge overall strength b/c it combines power and endurance.


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aw what the heck, we post as a couple.


True story


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aw what the heck, we post as a couple.


Total BS


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aw what the heck, we post as a couple.


I will have to crunch some data and get back to you on this new revelation


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2005)

There's 3 Foremans!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There's 3 Foremans!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2005)

I haven't maxed out in a while, but i think when i was on HIT and bulking like a mad man that I could probably hit 2-3 reps of 225.  I figured since I hit 8 of 185 that my max bench would be something over 250.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I figured since I hit 8 of 185 that my max bench would be something over 250.



Maybe but I doubt it.  Probably around 225 or so.


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I haven't maxed out in a while, but i think when i was on HIT and bulking like a mad man that I could probably hit 2-3 reps of 225.  I figured since I hit 8 of 185 that my max bench would be something over 250.


230 estimate from this site 
http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 30, 2005)

Says my 1 rep max is 313...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 230 estimate from this site
> http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html


 i'm going to look back through my journal, maybe i hit 8 of 195 or 200.  i just remember thinking my max was somewhere close to 250


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Maybe but I doubt it.  Probably around 225 or so.


 i'm going to have to look back through my journal, but i hit a single of 225 last year when i wasn't even close to 185 for 8 reps.  thats interesting.


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Says my 1 rep max is 313...


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 30, 2005)

I didn't hit my goal as some predicted...I hit 260....very dissapointed....ruined the rest of my workout....I still have a very long way to go.


----------



## GYM GURU (Nov 30, 2005)

*Depending on your weight*

225lb is a good endurance  & strength builder. I weigh 175 & can push 225lb for 21 times.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




You're jealous... weakling.


----------



## stcottar (Dec 1, 2005)

I use the bench calculators often to determine my max, I try not to do my 1 rep max.  I haven't ever had any shoulder problems and dont want any.  I usually pick a weight that I think I will be able to do 2-3.  I did try the 225 yesterday an did 12 then first set and 8 the second.  It would be interesting to do every 6 weeks or so as a benchmark!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

stcottar said:
			
		

> I use the bench calculators often to determine my max, I try not to do my 1 rep max. I haven't ever had any shoulder problems and dont want any. I usually pick a weight that I think I will be able to do 2-3. I did try the 225 yesterday an did 12 then first set and 8 the second. It would be interesting to do every 6 weeks or so as a benchmark!


 True, but remember that if you're training with a low rep range it probably won't improve as much as your 1RM. Your CNS is being trained in a different way with low reps as opposed to high reps (as you probably already know) and it may not carry over as much as one might expect, but that depends largely on genetics and how efficient you already are in certain rep ranges too.


----------



## rgrmike74 (Dec 2, 2005)

according to the calculator my 1rm is 330 but i have only been able to do 275 ..w/o spotter as i work out alone out back..i rmember hearing that the taller you are the less you can do any truth to this?  ie a person 5'9 230 will lift significantly more than someone 6'5" 230... something bout the length of movement.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

The farther you have to move the weight, the harder it is to move. A taller person can be stronger, but he is at a mechanical disadvantage.


----------



## rgrmike74 (Dec 2, 2005)

i guess that is what i was tryn to say.. basically im 6'5" so my max at 275 would be greater if i were shorter...if all other factors where the same except height?


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

46+  	*Deity Goddess*, WilliamB 	

*
Hey Troll*, don't post on my threads with your bullshit. We all know you are some 15 year old geek with a 135 max bench.......now Fuck off.


Disclaimer: this post is not directed at WilliamB at all


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I haven't maxed out in a while, but i think when i was on HIT and bulking like a mad man that I could probably hit 2-3 reps of 225.  I figured since I hit 8 of 185 that my max bench would be something over 250.




Well, my second set consists of 185 for 8 reps and I max out at 235.  I think you might be pushing it if you think you can get up over 250...But hey, everyone is different. 

I can get 225 for 2-3.  I wish I could do it as many times as some of you crazy bastards.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 3, 2005)

New PR today, 65 reps.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 3, 2005)

rgrmike74 said:
			
		

> i guess that is what i was tryn to say.. basically im 6'5" so my max at 275 would be greater if i were shorter...if all other factors where the same except height?


 Basically, yeah.


----------



## Hatdog (Dec 5, 2005)

When I played ball in college we used to do this as part of our physical...along with 40 meter dash....verical jump.....I think the most I ever did was 27 my sophomore year....I 'd love to get back to that point.....today is my chest/tricep day....I may try it...I'm guessing I'll struggle to get to 20.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 5, 2005)

2 or 3 reps


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2005)

I did 26 reps yesterday..that is a new personal record.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

nice going, pepper!
I can do that w/ 135...but  not 225....yet...

"wouldn'tcha like to be a pepper too?"


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks.

It is more than half mental, in my opinion. The burning makes you stop when you could keep going. That 26 was like cardio, i was huffing and puffing when I was done.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think I will do 100's tonight. (100 reps withing 5 sets) sounds nice and painful...


----------



## JOHNYORK (Dec 8, 2005)

i got 19 up at juco testing most ever in draft was by a lineman couple years back he did 60sumthing but got drafted 3rd or 4th round but didnt wanna play ball instead he coaches at a h.s and is training to compete in strongman comps. 4get his name seen it on outside the lines a while back


----------



## John Rambo (Dec 9, 2005)

Some of you guys are in awesome shape to do that many.  I can do about 3 or 4!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2005)

John Rambo said:
			
		

> Some of you guys are in awesome shape to do that many. I can do about 3 or 4!


 
Honestly, I'd rather be in better shape, that is, less body fat!

I'd take 3 or 4 with a BF% around 10-12% anyday over my repping 20-25 with a gut!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2005)

I did 10 reps at 315 lbs yesterday.

I know you don't give a shit, but I am proud of that. My chest hurts today.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gj, pepper....I'm not even gonna try 3 plates for a few more weeks....


----------



## w00kie (Dec 14, 2005)

accomplished repping 225lbs 10 times last friday.  made me smile   looks like its time to move up a little


----------



## MattV (Dec 15, 2005)

A friend of mine who was lifting at the MASC with me and numerous other people did 225 for 38 reps.  He rarely benched and participated in the Olympic Lifts.
Here's his Profile, he is currently enrolled in his first year of college at MIT
http://mitathletics.collegesports.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/nackoul_david00.html


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Did this for the first time in 4 years, got around 27 reps...kind of lost count as the burn became a bitch..I will be doing one set of this on my off day every week and I'm excited to see how many I will be able to do by next month.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did this for the first time in 4 years, got around 27 reps...kind of lost count as the burn became a bitch..I will be doing one set of this on my off day every week and I'm excited to see how many I will be able to do by next month.




Cool, I got 28.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 24, 2005)

nah i really can't i'd say 30?


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

My goal is to hit 50 by the summer.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 5, 2006)

I've only tried it once, and 8 reps w/225 is my best.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

Actually I'm pathetically weak, my best was something like 13 or 14.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Actually I'm pathetically weak, my best was something like 13 or 14.


Don't you have a job???


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't you have a job???




Yeah, why?


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, why?


Just wondered


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 5, 2006)

The University of Wyoming has a nose guard that did it 48 times.  The only reason I know this is I was talking to two of my former players who are redshirt frosh and they wittnessed it.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> The University of Wyoming has a nose guard that did it 48 times.  The only reason I know this is I was talking to two of my former players who are redshirt frosh and they wittnessed it.


He must train on Bowflex


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 5, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't you have a job???


now...THAT'S funny....


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now...THAT'S funny....


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

Foreman is a PATHETIC excuse for a human being.


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Foreman is a PATHETIC excuse for a human being.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 6, 2006)

i thought it was because of me


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

One more time than Foreman can...








Well I better edit that. He doesn't even have time to train... 
One more time the whatever was the most posted or yet to be posted or has ever been done. There, that's better...


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> One more time than Foreman can...


Did 31 on Monday...will hit 45-50 in the next 8 weeks


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did 31 on Monday...will hit 45-50 in the next 8 weeks


 
Damn man. That's outstanding bro...  But I did one more...


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Damn man. That's outstanding bro...  But I did one more...


So


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So


 
  Na you've got me on bench man no question. I've got a shoulder that's less than 100% holding me back... I hope you reach that 50!


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Na you've got me on bench man no question. I've got a shoulder that's less than 100% holding me back... I hope you reach that 50!


I did back in 2003, but now I'm falling apart so we will se.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I did back in 2003, but now I'm falling apart so we will se.


 
Gotta love muscle memory. It's always easier the second time around...  Unless you're old now.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 6, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> i thought it was because of me



PM me.


----------



## GFR (Jan 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PM me.


I agree 100%, PM BigDyl if you want to be raped.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, PM BigDyl if you want to be raped.


----------



## GFR (Jan 8, 2006)

True story


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story




Stop cock blockin'.


----------



## Hockeyman105 (Jan 8, 2006)

my best is 225x2 at 160 lbs in season bodyweight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, PM BigDyl if you want to be raped.


BigDyl still operating that 'glory hole' in the men's room at that truck station? Rumor has it that Keefe just won't be the same again...


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did 31 on Monday...will hit 45-50 in the next 8 weeks



BOWFLEX brother!


----------



## jwg (Jan 9, 2006)

Did 12 reps Saturday.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 9, 2006)

GYM GURU said:
			
		

> (225 till failure) is a great way of getting hard. Hola !




Maybe I don't that Viagra.


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 10, 2006)

Never Done The Test I'm Sure I Could Get Around 20 Reps


----------



## JordanMang (Jan 10, 2006)

31 seems like a shit load at this point when I can get like 3-5?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 13, 2006)

Cool poll!

I believe 14 or 15 was my best.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 46+  	*Deity Goddess*, WilliamB
> 
> *
> Hey Troll*, don't post on my threads with your bullshit. We all know you are some 15 year old geek with a 135 max bench.......now Fuck off.
> ...



Grow up and get a life, kid.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> Grow up and get a life, kid.


 
Deity Goddess 225 bench......0


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Deity Goddess = Troll


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

if she's a troll, can i be an ogar?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> if she's a troll, can i be an ogar?



You're saying you got 46+ reps?


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're saying you got 46+ reps?


Thats why it's an open poll.....so we can see who the trolls are....like Diety...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats why it's an open poll.....so we can see who the trolls are....like Diety...




Oh, because I got 65 reps yesterday.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 17, 2006)

What


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're saying you got 46+ reps?



yeah of course  it was my warm up set


----------



## HardToSquat (Jan 23, 2006)

When I benched a year ago, I did 225x8reps.  I have only been using dumbbells for ther last year though.


----------



## xenomorff (Feb 1, 2006)

I have done 16 reps. My bench press is 330, so it is very close to the one rep set calculator.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2006)

Yuuphhh....
Did 32 reps of 225lbs last night....
Piece of cake, no sweat!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> What


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 11, 2006)

I am watching the Pro Bowl 225 rep test right now..Their reps are 3/4 reps.  Larry Allen got 43, Joey Porter got 35, but they were definitely not full reps until the last one.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 12, 2006)

I seriously doubt anyone here can do 46+, maybe KEFE in 5 years.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt anyone here can do 46+, maybe KEFE in 5 years.


KEFE should be at that level long before that Son.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Mar 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> they were definitely not full reps until the last one.



And they never will be. Every person I've ever witness "repping" weight are always using sloppy form and doing shortcut  reps. Including me . I do not bounce weight out of the hole but do stop short of full extension on the concentric portion of the movement.


----------



## jasone (Mar 15, 2006)

To prevent injury I bring my elbows parallel with my shoulder.  It's actually harder this way if you go slow.  
315*8 with more to spare.
not sure what this would translate to with frm at 225.


----------



## TBAR (Mar 15, 2006)

I did 225 18 times last week...

I usually do it for 10 reps, and then go heavier, but I repped it out last week.  I have to stop the weight approx 1" above my chest because of my shoulder.  Personally I think that works it better because you have to control the weight alot better?!?!?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 15, 2006)

TBAR said:
			
		

> I did 225 18 times last week...
> 
> I usually do it for 10 reps, and then go heavier, but I repped it out last week.  I have to stop the weight approx 1" above my chest because of my shoulder.  Personally I think that works it better because you have to control the weight alot better?!?!?




Touch your chest or it's not a full rep.  So you'll probably get 6 or 7 reps with FULL ROM.


----------



## TBAR (Mar 15, 2006)

I already did chest this week, but I'll try it next week.  Not real sure how the shoulder will feel the next day, but we'll see!!


----------



## DICE (Mar 15, 2006)

did this today and got out 14 with perfect form, have a new respect for guys that can do this 40 + times.... thats crazy.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 19, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> did this today and got out 14 with perfect form, have a new respect for guys that can do this 40 + times.... thats crazy.



you bench 225 x 14 and 405 x 2???  I smell some serious bullshit.

I benched 225 x 13 the other day, and my max is below 300.  Someone who claims to be able to do 405 x 2 should be putting 225 more than 25 times easy.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 21, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you bench 225 x 14 and 405 x 2???  I smell some serious bullshit.
> 
> I benched 225 x 13 the other day, and my max is below 300.  Someone who claims to be able to do 405 x 2 should be putting 225 more than 25 times easy.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 21, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

>



kind of like how a business owner who claims to be a self-made millionare would have no reason to do manuel labor on an oil rig....


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> kind of like how a business owner who claims to be a self-made millionare would have no reason to do manuel labor on an oil rig....


Hate to say it but your correct....I could do 24 reps with 225 when I benched 405x1, so 14 reps and a 405x2 bench is 100% BS.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hate to say it but your correct....



I am always correct


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am always correct


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 21, 2006)

min0 has created a program that notifies him every time I post.  he has responded in every thread I have posted in for the past three weeks.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> min0 has created a program that notifies him every time I post. he has responded in every thread I have posted in for the past three weeks.


 * 


* You are correct, I have it programmed so that everytime you make a post the Funny Smilie comes on.


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am always correct


Now you sound like 19inchpump


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Now you sound like 19inchpump



No, now I sound like 19inchpump:

'Jigga, please.  I fuck phat white hoes by my platinum plated pool.  I ride my baby blue fagcycle onto my helicopter and benchpress 550 lbs at the same time.  I got made props for my homies who bench 135x10, I only got that shit 8 times. I made $440 million selling ice to eskimos, but I still work as a janitor on an oil rig.  I just like the smell of crude petrolium, bitches."


----------



## 4plates (Mar 23, 2006)

hit my all-time high of 29 in august of '05....but keep in mind this was at a bodyweight of 260 (48 y.o., by the way). This was on the way to my all-time max of 425. I've seen a lot of routines posted, but nothing beats westside guys. of course, I could add another 100 lbs on my bench by dabbling in the supplement market...but that scares the crap out of me.


----------



## GenDJ (Apr 13, 2006)

For Most times consecutively, the most any player in the NFL could do was 52 straight times, That was by Larry Allen. He said he was going to try for a new max this off season, the max hes goin for is 900 lbs. He did 800- 2 years ago, it was crazy as hell, the bar looked like it was going to snap haha


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2006)

GenDJ said:
			
		

> For Most times consecutively, the most any player in the NFL could do was 52 straight times, That was by Larry Allen. He said he was going to try for a new max this off season, the max hes goin for is 900 lbs. He did 800- 2 years ago, it was crazy as hell, the bar looked like it was going to snap haha


Yes a fake 800-900 shirted bench.....who cares


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 25, 2006)

Shirted bench is incredibly fake.  I can put up 295-305 on a good day without a shirt.  I put a shirt one day just to test it and I put up 335 like it was nothing.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 25, 2006)

r u guys tlking about an ordinary shirt or a bench shirt? lol haha


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 25, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> r u guys tlking about an ordinary shirt or a bench shirt? lol haha




...Wow you're dumb.  In a Mighty Ducks T-shirt dumbass.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 25, 2006)

i dont have a mighty ducks t-shirt


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 25, 2006)

AsI said once i guess i'll say it twice. Not only am i the strongest guy on this board at 53, i'm the strongest guy on this board period. Went out about an hr ago to see how many times i could get it. Well here you go guys, 39 times. Beat that weaklings

I am Tough old Man










I said I got it 39 times, didn't tell you how much it was.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> AsI said once i guess i'll say it twice. Not only am i the strongest guy on this board *at 93*, i'm the drunkest guy on this board period. Went out about an hr ago to see how many times i could get it. Well here you go guys, *2 times*. Beat that weaklings
> 
> I am Tough old Man
> 
> ...


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 26, 2006)

185 is my max


----------



## jwg (Apr 26, 2006)

I haven't tried the 225 thing in a couple of months.

I figure I'll give it a go this Friday.

I feel like I'm good for around 20 reps now.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 26, 2006)

How about a 315 or 405 deadlift/squat test?


----------

